# الخطوات المنظمة لمن يريد ان يحترف تصميم التكييف الجزء الثانى



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا لازم قبل ان تتابع الموضوع 
يجب مراجعة موضوع الخطوات المنظمة لمن يريد ان يحترف التكييف تصميم
وده الرابط الخاص به http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195243.html
اما ه>ا فهو الجزء الثانى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2011)

*نبدا بامر الله بموضوع قوى وهنا بقى هنبدا العملى بجد الشغل يعنى*

اولا
هنتكلم عن الحسابات بالطريقة اليدوي
هنا مرفق مثال اتوكاد لطابق فى فيلا
ومرفق فيل ورد بيه النظرى الخاص بالحسابات
ومرفق فيل ورد اخر بيه مثال محلول 
طبعا الغرفة اللى فى المثال المحلول موجودة ايضا فى الاتوكاد وفى الاتوكاد موضح الاتجاهات
طبعا عايزك تزاكر الكلام ده وسا>كر لكم كيف
تحياتى

وطبعا شكر خاص للمهندس احمد عبد الوهاب احد الدارسين فى المركز لتعبه فى اعداد الفيل 
ممتاز فعلا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2011)

مبدايا هعرفكم تزاكرو كيف
اولا تنزل الثلاث فيلات
ثم تزاكر النظرى وما تفكرش القيم بتطلع كيف من الكود انا بعد >لك هشرح أشرى وكارير هاندبوك وهعرفك تتطلع القيم كيف وطبعا فى قيم هتطلع من الخريطة هعرفكم بتطلع كيف بامر الله 
وطبعا علشان تعرف الاتجاهات هتفتح الاتوكاد ومتشوف الغرفة اللى مرسومة ايضا فى المثال على الورد وتعرف الاتجاهات


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس سيد ايه الحلاوة دي بصراحه رجعت ورجعت الفرحة لقلوبنا بجد مجهود تشكر عليه انت والمهندس احمد جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ومن حسن الى احسن وانا بجد ما اشد المعجبين بيك وبتمنى كون احد تلامذتك واتعلم منك وانا من قلبي رح ادعيلك وبتمنى ربي يطول بعمرك ويقدرك على اكمال الموضوع الأكثر من رائع


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*



الأشقر الغامض قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس سيد ايه الحلاوة دي بصراحه رجعت ورجعت الفرحة لقلوبنا بجد مجهود تشكر عليه انت والمهندس احمد جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ومن حسن الى احسن وانا بجد ما اشد المعجبين بيك وبتمنى كون احد تلامذتك واتعلم منك وانا من قلبي رح ادعيلك وبتمنى ربي يطول بعمرك ويقدرك على اكمال الموضوع الأكثر من رائع


 
وشكرا لحسن خلقك واتمنى افيدك بجد


----------



## haithamslem (16 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباش مهندس سيد
جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
وأحط به من سيئاتك
ورفع به درجاتك


----------



## رجل الصناعة (16 يونيو 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ضيف سليمان (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## eng - mahmoud (16 يونيو 2011)

والله يا بشمهندس سيد مواضعيك كلها ممتازة بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (17 يونيو 2011)

مجهود رائع ونتمنى الا ستمرار


----------



## العراق الى الابد (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين على الجهد الكبير الله يوفقكم


----------



## mohamedtop (17 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر على الشرح المتميز


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس سيد وزادك الله من علمه وبارك الله فى المهندس أحمد وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكما


----------



## amirhelmy (18 يونيو 2011)

الله يا هندسة هوا ده الشغل ربنا يخليك لينا كده دايما ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دبوسه (18 يونيو 2011)

احييك من الاراضى المقدسة ياستاذى العظيم وربنا يوفقك ويرزقك كل ما تتمنى احمد عبدالكريم


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_hma_power (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله الخير كله . فعلا انا استفدت كثيرا. ربنا يوفقك


----------



## waleed almasry (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير يا باش مهندس الملفات في منتهي الروعة


----------



## eng_medhat11 (20 يونيو 2011)

تشكر يا بشمهندس سيد وجازك الله عنا كل خير

ومنتظرين أستكمال الشرح والحسابات على الهاب


----------



## على الشاعر (20 يونيو 2011)

دبوسه قال:


> احييك من الاراضى المقدسة ياستاذى العظيم وربنا يوفقك ويرزقك كل ما تتمنى احمد عبدالكريم


 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هلا م/ احمد اهلا بيك فى السعوديه
ها أخبار القرده أيه ...... العربيه ههههههه
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق ...
ــــــــــــــــــــ
شكرا لك م/ سيد حلاوه (ابو ريتاج الغالى)
بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 يونيو 2011)

علمنا الله واياكم ونفعنا الله بما علمنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## goor20 (21 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## noreldin2000 (22 يونيو 2011)

اللهم نفعني بما علمتني وعلمني ما ينفعني وزدني علما

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamadalx (22 يونيو 2011)

أصلى .................بجد مش كلام وحمد الله على السلامة ياهندسة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 يونيو 2011)

*تسلم حبيبى*



hamadalx قال:


> أصلى .................بجد مش كلام وحمد الله على السلامة ياهندسة


 اكرمك الله


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (23 يونيو 2011)

عودآ حميد مهندس سيد 
نحن في اشتياق للمزيد 
جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا ومن هنا بحب اشكر كل من ساهم فى نشر العلم وفى مقدماتهم م صبرى سعيد وبامر الله ساتولى نشر كتب م صبر سعيد بامر الله وبامر الله يكون الكتاب دليل قوى لكل المهندسين
وايضا استا>ى م ايمن عمر بارك الله فيه وفى علمه ومشرف القسم م محمد عبد الفتاح وهو بفضل الله سبب نجاح القسم وفعلا منتدى قوى جدا بفضل الله وه>ا البطل وطبعا كثير من المهندسين مش عايز انسى احد ولكن ربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يا صديقنا العزيز و زادكم توفيقا وزادكم من حب زملائك و نفعكم بدعائهم


----------



## محمد تكيف (24 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس


----------



## اسلام عمار (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس نريد المزيد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 يونيو 2011)

بامر الله بجهز الخطوة التالية


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (30 يونيو 2011)

نحن في الانتظار
جزاك الله خير


----------



## fahd11989 (1 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## sherif omar (2 يوليو 2011)

عحبني جدا طريقة الشرح بأمثلة وهذا كنت اتمناه ولكن الجرعه قليله ولابد ان يكون هناك اختبار وواجب


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
طريقة ممتازة و موهبة في توصيل المادة العلمية رائعة و هذا من فضل الله تعالي زادك الله من فضله 
نرجع للمعلومة :
انت ذكرت ان الشبك الزجاج هو المتأثر بالاشعاع الشمسي و ذكرت ايضا ان S H هو معامل انتقال الحرارة للزجاج
لكن الصحيح ان الحوائط المعرضة للشمس اخطر من لوح الزجاج فهي تمتص الحرارة على مدار اليوم وبمساحة استيعاب كبيرة ثم تعيد اشعاعها للحيز و لذلك لو بصيت في آشري تجده يدخل حاجة اسمها ال CLTD بدلا من TD 
و قيمة الأولي تجمع بين تأثير التعرض للشمس و بين انتقال الحرارة العادي في معامل واحد بينما الثانية تستخدم اذا كنت تتعامل مع بارتيشن فاصل بين درجتي حرارة مثل غرفة مجاورة لمطبخ 
و انت لم تذكر شيء عن الـ كولينج لوود تيمبيريتشر ديفرانس 
اما الـ SH فهو معامل التظليل و ليس معامل انتقال حرارة عبر الزجاج فمعامل التظليل هو ضمنا يؤثر في معدل انتقال الحرارة لكن معامل انتقال الحرارة يتمثل في قيمة q التي اشرت اليها في كارياير بالمناسبة قابلت ناس مهندسين بينطقوها كارير عشان كدة حطيت الألف - 
(انجليزي انجليزي و اللا انجليزي بامياوي ) ليس سخرية و العياذ بالله لكن ليه الناس الجهلة ينطقوها صح و مهندسينا ينطقوها غلط ، زي موضوع الحصان لقينها مكتوبة في المواصفات و جدول الكميات و طلبني زميل يعمل في التوزيع -باكستاني ) قالي يا مهندس يعني ايه تبريد بالحصان 
اتمني لكم التوفيق و بداية موفقة وياريت تتكرم و تبعت لي النص قبل ما تنشره لو فيه ملحوظة ح اصححها ولا مين شاف و لا مين دري ربنا يكرمك و يوفقك و يجزيك خير 
و ارجوا ان اسلوبي لم يكن جافا او مؤذي لمشاعرك و هو لا يقلل من قيمة عملك على الاطلاق و لكن لولا انه قيم ماكان هناك ضرورة للتعليق 
بارك الله في علمك و رزقك وموهبتك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم استا>ى م صبرى سعيد*

اولا سعيد جدا بتعليقك يا صاحب الفضل 
ولكن دعنا نتفهم الاختلاف
اولا علمى وما اعرفه من معظم المصادر العلمية
ان الزجاج يتاثر بالاشعاعSolar heat gain
وايضا يتاثر Transmission heat gain.
اما الاولى Q=A* SC*q
حيث SC
معامل الظل وال q هى معامل انتقال الحرارة 
وتسمى ال q
فى بعض المراجع scl
مثل الحال فى تراين وسارفق لكم الشيت الخاص بشركة ترين
وما عمرى عرفت ان الحائط يتأثر بالاشعاع ولكن الحائط فقط يتأثر 
Transmission heat gain.
والقانون
 Q=A*U*∆T
وانا شارح كيفية اخراج ال ∆T
وهى تشمل درجة الحرارة المكافئة مضاف اليها معامل التصحيح
ودى مشروحة فى فيلات الورد المرفقة فى اول الموضوع

وهى اختلاف مسميات فقط بين اشرى وكارير
ولو حضرتك اطلعت على الشيت المرفق لشركة تراين هو متبع نفس الطريقة اللى حضرتك بتتبعها 
ولكن كاريار هاند بوك بيتبع الطريقة اللى انا متبعها


باختصار سيدى العزيز
انا بستخدم T(EQUIVALENT∆
وهى تساوى قيمة معينة من جدول 19 فى كاريار هاند بوك
مضاف اليها معامل تصحيح جدول 20A فى كارير هاند بوك

والقيمة الاولى الموجودة فى جدول 19 تعتمد على الساعة 4 مساءا والاتجاه الخاص بالحائط

اما القيمة الثانية اللى هى معامل التصحيح جدول 20A
تعتمد على DAILY RANG
والفرق بين درجة الحرارة الخارجية المقاسة بالترمومتر الجاف
مطروح منها درجة الحرارة المطلوبة بداخل الغرفة

وفى مصر فى حسابتنا بيكون معامل التصحيح 12
من الجدول معتمد على DAILY RANG
وهو 26
والفرق بين الداخل والخارج فى درجة الحرارة 30

اتمنى من سيادتكم الاطلاع على جدول 19 وجدول 20A
فى كارير هاند بوك

يعنى اعتقد ان الخلالف هو خلاف استخدام كود معين


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 يوليو 2011)

*استكمال*

اما بخصوص الفقرة
نرجع للمعلومة :
انت ذكرت ان الشبك الزجاج هو المتأثر بالاشعاع الشمسي و ذكرت ايضا ان s h هو معامل انتقال الحرارة للزجاج

انا قلت sc
وهو معامل الظل

واما قولى انه معامل انتقال الحرارة

اقصد انه معامل الزجاج كما جاء فى برنامج البلوك لواد
او انه معامل الظل
ومتشكر جدا يا اخى الاكبر مهندس موقعنا م صبرى سعيد

وما زال الحوار مفتوح بعد اطلاع سيداتكم على الجداول فى كاريار


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 يوليو 2011)

المرفقات فى المشاركة السابقة هو شيت شركة تراين


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 يوليو 2011)

*جداول كارير*

جدول 19
جدول 20a
من كارير
فى المرفقات


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 يوليو 2011)

طبعا انا عرفت المهندسين فى اول الموضوع انى هعرفهم كيفية استخدام كاريار هاند بوك لكن انا عايز الناس تحس الاول بالنتائج والله الموفق


----------



## sherif omar (5 يوليو 2011)

سيدي الفاضل اناتتبعت الخطوات التي اشارت اليها ولكن المسجل كله في كتاب كار يير كله موصفات امريكا فهلا شرحت لي كيف وصلنا للقيمة 12 في مصر ولك جزيل الشكر واذا انتقلنا الي دول الخليج كيف يتم التعامل مع نفس القيمه وشكرا لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## jassim78 (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



sherif omar قال:


> سيدي الفاضل اناتتبعت الخطوات التي اشارت اليها ولكن المسجل كله في كتاب كار يير كله موصفات امريكا فهلا شرحت لي كيف وصلنا للقيمة 12 في مصر ولك جزيل الشكر واذا انتقلنا الي دول الخليج كيف يتم التعامل مع نفس القيمه وشكرا لك جزيل الشكر


 اولا هل تقصد 12 اللى هو معامل التصحيح
ام ما>ا

ثانيا حتى لو مواصافات امريكية فانا اشرح الطريقة ولكن ممكن افيدك لكن انا مش عايز الغبط المهندسين وخصوصا المبتدئين لان هناك فرق انك تبحث عن مواصافات خاصة بمنطقة وانا قلت للناس انى هشرح طريقة اخراج المعلومات من الكود بامر الله لكن اولا نتعلم الحسابات او طريقة الحسابات

وبعدين الصبر لان الناس بتعتقد ان فى خطا فى الطريقة او ان الحسابات كده غلط مش عايزين نلغبط الناس ولكن ممكن تدخل تضيف توضيح فى نقطة بشكل يكون مفهوم للمبتدئين وشكرا لك صديقى


----------



## amirhelmy (7 يوليو 2011)

اخي العزيز المهندس سيد 
اولا جزاكم الله كل خير علي المعلومات الثمينة دي 
ثانيا انا فعلا محتاج الجزء ده ضروري جدا جدا في شغلي 
انا بدأت فعلا اذاكر الدروس بتاعتك في الموضوع ده بالنسبة لحساب الأحمال 
وبدات اطبق مع المثال 
لكن فيه نقطة ظهرت معايا وعايز منهم استفسار ( معلش يا هندسة هنتعبك معانا وهنرخم عليك شوية  ) 
مش عارف اختار او اطلع قيمة sc من جدول رقم 16 من كتاب كاريير عايز اعرف حضرتك طلعت قيمتها ازاي بالظبط 

انا شغال لسه مذاكرة في الشرح ده ولو ظهرت أي نقط تانية هسالك فيها يا هندسة جزاكم الله كل خير مرة تانية


----------



## a1a11988 (7 يوليو 2011)

الشكر وكل الشكر للمهندس المتألق سيد حلاوة ........
ولكن أرجو من حميع الاشخاص الذين قامو بالتعليق والمشاركة بان يدعو السيد حلاوة بان يكمل موضوعه , لاننا نريد ان نستكمل هذا الموضوع لانه من الافضل والاحسن لنا بان نكمل حتى نهاية الطريق الذي بداته ياباش مهندس حلاوة.
أرجو من اعماق لبي بان تكمل هذا البحث وذلك بعد الاستعانة بالله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## a1a11988 (7 يوليو 2011)

مالفرق بين هذين الكتالوكين ؟ 
هل هما يندرجان تحت التبريد بواسطة dx ماكينة ام تحت التبريد بواسطة الشيلر ؟
وشكرا ......


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



a1a11988 قال:


> مالفرق بين هذين الكتالوكين ؟
> هل هما يندرجان تحت التبريد بواسطة dx ماكينة ام تحت التبريد بواسطة الشيلر ؟
> وشكرا ......


 صديقى العزيز
اما البى دى اف الاولى
تمثل
وحدة fcu اى وحدة ملف ومروحة وهى اما يدخل للملف الخاص بها فريون بارد فتكون دى اكس
وهى نفسها اما يدخل للملف بتعها مياه مثلجة اى باردة فيكون نظام تشيللر
فهى تعمل للنظامين مفهوم
مش بس كده ممكن ياتى لها مياه ساخنة من غلاى مركزى وتعمل كتدفئة

اما البى دى اف الثانية فهى ahu وهى الاخت الاكبر لل fcu
وقد سبق شرح الفرق بينهما فى الجزء الاول 
وهى تماما بالنسبة للانظمة مثل fcu
على حسب اللى يدخل الملف يكون دى اكس او تشيللر

لو انت تابعت البى دى اف اللى انت محملهم
هتلاقى يعطيك قيم فى حالة لو تشيللر وقيم اخرى لو كانت دى اكس
تمام
اتمنى اكون افدتك


----------



## a1a11988 (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك سيد حلاوة على الايضاح .
أرجو من حضرتك المبجلة تكملة الموضوع الممتاز والشيق .
ارجوك رجاء خاص , وشكرا .......


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 يوليو 2011)

*صديقى العزيز*



amirhelmy قال:


> اخي العزيز المهندس سيد
> اولا جزاكم الله كل خير علي المعلومات الثمينة دي
> ثانيا انا فعلا محتاج الجزء ده ضروري جدا جدا في شغلي
> انا بدأت فعلا اذاكر الدروس بتاعتك في الموضوع ده بالنسبة لحساب الأحمال
> ...


 
ساعطى لك القيم الخاصة لل u 
والقيم الخاصة لل sc
مان برنامج الهاب و>لك للزجاج
ال single
وللزجاج 
ال double
ه>ا اولا
فى المرفقات

نزل المرفقات لترى القيم

الزجاج المفرد
u = 1.1
sc = 0.9

اما الزجاج المزدوج بفراغ هواء
u = 0.57
sc = 0.8


----------



## a1a11988 (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا سيد حلاوة 
ارجو من حضتك المتابعة


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدا يا بشمهندس
انا بجد نفسى اتعلم تصميم التكييف من زمان بطريقه منظمه مع العلم اننى اعمل بنفس المجال ولكن كنت مهتم جدا بشغل التنفيذ لكن انا عايز ادخل مجال التصميم وان شاء الله هايكون عل ايدك


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (15 يوليو 2011)

مشكورر جدا جدا على الملفات يا بشمهندس
نرجو المتابعه


----------



## sherif omar (15 يوليو 2011)

لماذا وزن الحائط في مصر من 60 الي 70 من ين المعلومة و اللدلي رينج كيف يحسب لان كتاب كاريير مهتم بامريكا فقط المطلب كيف حساب وزن الحائط والالي رينج وبلاش امثلة كاريير نريد امثله من الساده المصميين في اعماله ومن اين اتو بالمعلومات


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (16 يوليو 2011)

م سيد مشكور جدا على الموضوع الشيق ونرجو المتابعه
وهل ممكن اضيف ايميل حضرتك عندى واستعين بيك فى بعض مشاكل الشغل الى بتقابلنى من حيث التصميم


----------



## nofal (16 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 يوليو 2011)

*ممكن تقبل الهدية دى*



sherif omar قال:


> لماذا وزن الحائط في مصر من 60 الي 70 من ين المعلومة و اللدلي رينج كيف يحسب لان كتاب كاريير مهتم بامريكا فقط المطلب كيف حساب وزن الحائط والالي رينج وبلاش امثلة كاريير نريد امثله من الساده المصميين في اعماله ومن اين اتو بالمعلومات


 
تحت امرك صدىيقى
ه>ا الكتاب به شرح لل u
وكيف اتحسبت
فى مصر
ممكن تستعين به


----------



## م/شريف حامد (17 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الموضوع جميل جداااااااااا المهندس سيد شكرا ع الموضوع الحلو دة انا عايز اتعلم من الاول التكييف و الصحي ممكن وجزاك الله خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 يوليو 2011)

*تحت امرك صديقى*



أحمد مجدى الكحكى قال:


> م سيد مشكور جدا على الموضوع الشيق ونرجو المتابعه
> وهل ممكن اضيف ايميل حضرتك عندى واستعين بيك فى بعض مشاكل الشغل الى بتقابلنى من حيث التصميم


 شرف لى


----------



## a1a11988 (22 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو من المهندس حلاوة تكملة الموضوع , ارجوه من كل قلبي بتكملته 
وارجو من حضرته ان يجبني بذلك وله جزيل الشكر والثواب


----------



## السيد حلاوة (24 يوليو 2011)

*تحت امرك صديقى*



a1a11988 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو من المهندس حلاوة تكملة الموضوع , ارجوه من كل قلبي بتكملته
> وارجو من حضرته ان يجبني بذلك وله جزيل الشكر والثواب


 بامر الله سنكمل


----------



## م/شريف حامد (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا موضوع كويس اووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## محمد شافع (26 يوليو 2011)

م/شريف حامد قال:


> شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا موضوع كويس اووووووووووووووووووووووووووي



الموضوع ممتاز بس يارب يكمل وجزى الله المهندس سيد خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (9 أغسطس 2011)

الاستاذ المحترم المهندس سيد 
ارجوا من الله ان تكون في تمام الصحه والعافية 
ونرجوا اكمال الموضوع


----------



## a1a11988 (10 أغسطس 2011)

من المهم جدا بان يكون المهندس متابع لموضوع معين وهام جدا ثم ينقطع تكملة هذا الموضوع
ارجو من السيد حلاوة واتمنى من كل قلبي بان يتم الموضوع على اكمله لانه من المؤسف ان يبقى الموضوع ناقصا .
وارجو من السيد حلاوة بان يكون في تمام الصحة والعافية .
ارجو ذلك من كل قلبي .
سيد حلاوة نحن المهندسين في بداية الطريق لكي نتعلم من حضرتكم وشكرا , ارجو بان تاخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار .


----------



## عماد قاسم (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخ حلاوه على هذا المجهوود الكبير وارجوا تكملة الموضوع لاننا نحتاجه بقوه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## a1a11988 (25 أغسطس 2011)

اين انت ياسيد حلاوة .
ارجو من سيادتك تكملة الموضوع باسرع وقت ممكن لان الموضوع هام جدا لمعظم المهندسين .
ارجو عدم التاخر بالرد على ذلك لانه كلما طال الوقت كلما تشتت الفكر في هذا الموضوع .
اقترح بان تقوم بوضع الافكار الباقية ثم يقوم بعض المهندسين بالتعليق اي مابقي من الموضوع الذي تفضلت بطرحه يقوم المهندسين الاخريين بالتعليق والاستفادة وشكرا ...........


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (18 سبتمبر 2011)

[*من المهم جدا بان يكون المهندس متابع لموضوع معين وهام جدا ثم ينقطع تكملة هذا الموضوع
ارجو من السيد حلاوة واتمنى من كل قلبي بان يتم الموضوع على اكمله لانه من المؤسف ان يبقى الموضوع ناقصا .
وارجو من السيد حلاوة بان يكون في تمام الصحة والعافية .
ارجو ذلك من كل قلبي .
سيد حلاوة نحن المهندسين في بداية الطريق لكي نتعلم من حضرتكم وشكرا , ارجو بان تاخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار .*]* .الشعب في انتظار اكمال الموضوع
*​


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (18 سبتمبر 2011)

a1a11988 قال:


> من المهم جدا بان يكون المهندس متابع لموضوع معين وهام جدا ثم ينقطع تكملة هذا الموضوع
> ارجو من السيد حلاوة واتمنى من كل قلبي بان يتم الموضوع على اكمله لانه من المؤسف ان يبقى الموضوع ناقصا .
> وارجو من السيد حلاوة بان يكون في تمام الصحة والعافية .
> ارجو ذلك من كل قلبي .
> سيد حلاوة نحن المهندسين في بداية الطريق لكي نتعلم من حضرتكم وشكرا , ارجو بان تاخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار .[/الشعب في انتظار اكمال الموضوع]


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكـــــــــــور يا هندسة عالموضوع القيم وربنا يوفقك لما فيه كل خير 

ونحن بإنتظار إكمال الموضوع


----------



## مهندس/علي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك ليك ويزيدك معرفة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

لمن يريد متابعة الموضوع التكملة فى الرابط التالى مع احد مهندسينا المهندس احمد الشريف والله الموفق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t284762.html


----------



## sherif omar (6 أكتوبر 2011)

كالعادة انقطع الموضوع"""""""" شكرا


----------



## م/شريف حامد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مع كل الاحترم للمهندس احمد الشريف 
_الشعب يريد سيد حلاوة_


----------



## أيهم الشامي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## islam khattab (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## agordat1977 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جوزيت خيرا


----------



## محمد_86 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ا*لمهندس المحترم سيد 
مع كل الأحترام الي المهندس احمد 
نرجوا من سياتك ان تكمل الموضوع المهم فنحن من تلميذ حضرتك في كل الموضيع السابقة
وقد تعودنا علي اسلوب حضرتك مع كل الأحترام لمهندس احمد 
وله كل التقدير علي المجهود الرائع الذي قام به*


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## amanena26 (11 يناير 2012)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



تشكر ياباشمهندس علي الجهد وجزاك الله خيرا والله يزيدك علم ونور


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 مارس 2012)

نرجوا تكملة هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## AHDI (4 مارس 2012)

مجهود أكتر من رائع ، عسى الله أن يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم


----------



## م.ابراهيم صوان (4 مارس 2012)

مشكوريييييييييييييين


----------



## khalidwdn (15 أبريل 2012)

جزي الله المهندس سيد حلاوه عنا خير الجزاء وبارك فيه وأسأله سبحانه وتعالي أن يرزقه السعادة في الدنيا والاخره
وأشهد الله أن أحبه في الله وأسال الله أن يرزقه أإيضا العلم الشرعي النافع (فيجمع علمي الدنيا والآخره)


----------



## bannrose (27 مايو 2012)

*الف الف شكر م حلاوة واتمنى منك متابعة الموضوع الذي بداته لانه اكثر من رائع *


----------



## ziayad (25 أغسطس 2012)

_*دنتة بحق وحقيق حلاوة ية بي*_


----------



## akbargherbal (28 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يا سيد حلاوة على هذا الموضوع المحترم

و أنا متابع لمواضيعك المتميزة ... خصوصا التي تتعلق باحتراف الأوتوكاد


----------



## yousefegyp (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ها المجهود الرائع


----------



## اكرامى علاء (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع م/سيد حلاوة ولكن كنت اتمنى ان تكمل باقى الموضوع


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عباس غوبر (20 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يذيدك


----------



## asd_zxc (27 ديسمبر 2012)

اخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا المحاضرات الصوتية للمهندس استشارى ايمن عمر ...الدورة الاساسية فى تكييف الهواء والتهوية.......................................... ..................




https://www.facebook.com/groups/1292...=group_comment


----------



## asd_zxc (27 ديسمبر 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/129...0864973324990&ref=notif&notif_t=group_comment


----------



## السهم الجرىء (31 يناير 2013)

waiting for ur coming back


----------



## المهندس-13 (1 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك يا مهندس
وكثر الله من أمثالك....
ننتظر منك المزيد وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## Mr gabr (1 فبراير 2013)

في انتظار المزيد بإذن الله


----------



## احمد مانجستووو (2 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يكرمك يابشمهندس انت فعلا حسمت الموضوع بالنسبه ليا .... ننتظر المزيد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 فبراير 2013)

بامر الله ساحاول ان اكمل الموضوع وعزرا عن الانشغال الفترة
تحياتى لكم جميعا واتمنى من الله لنا ولكم التوفيق واكرر شكر لكل الناس اللى اتعلمنا منهم مثل المهندس العظيم صبرى سعيد والمهندس ايمن عمر وغيرهم من العمالقة فى المجال ونشكر اشرى وكذلك كارير وكل من لهم مساهمات فى العلم ونحن قدر فهمنا بننقل هذا العلم من كل من ساهم فى وضع هذا العلم ولكن طلبى من كل اخوتى ان يصبرو علينا
ولا يتهمونا حينما ننقل العلم باننا نطمس هوية اصحاب هذا العلم فالكل ينقل العلم من كارير واشرى وما شبه ولست مطالب كلما نقلت علم من اكابرنا اننى اذكره قبل كل كلمة ان هذا الكلام يخص فلان يكفينى ذكر المصدر والشكر لمن نقلت عنه اتمنى العزر وحسن الظن 
واسف انى تكلمت فى هذا الموضوع ولكن اتهام بعض الناس جعلنى ابتعد بعض الوقت عن المنتدى ولكن الموقع ده له جميل علينا جميعا


----------



## اسلام عمار (16 فبراير 2013)

ممكن نعرف فرش غرفة الشيلرات للمكن والطلمبات وبالاخص تنك التعويض + وحداتات المعالجة


----------



## yousefegyp (21 فبراير 2013)

[h=2]




جزاك الله خيرا[/h]


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

وجزاكم الله كل الخير والاستفادة


----------



## goodman2019 (22 مارس 2013)

خوي انا اقترح عليك انك تعمل الموضوع على ملفات pdf اكثر من جزء مع ارفاق بعض الصور التوضيحية لانو مشاركات الاعضاء عملت خربطة يا ريت لما تكون فاضي وما عندك شغل تعمل هذا الشيء شكرا على جهودك والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (5 أبريل 2013)

goodman2019 قال:


> خوي انا اقترح عليك انك تعمل الموضوع على ملفات pdf اكثر من جزء مع ارفاق بعض الصور التوضيحية لانو مشاركات الاعضاء عملت خربطة يا ريت لما تكون فاضي وما عندك شغل تعمل هذا الشيء شكرا على جهودك والله يعطيك العافية



هحاول بامر الله تجميعه وشكرا لاقتراحك


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (6 أبريل 2013)

هنزل من المكتبة دى نسخة كويس لكود CARRIER HANDBOOK
Carrier Handbook Of Air Conditioning System Design.rar - Download

وعلى فكرة المكتبة دى بها كتب قيمة جدا

وبعدين هنبتدى نلخص الموضوع وكيفية استخدام الكتاب تكملة لما سبق من الموضوع بامر الله


----------



## رجل الصناعة (6 أبريل 2013)

مشكور مهندس سيد وفى انتظار تكملة الشرح


----------



## Mon Rashad (3 مايو 2013)

شكرا بشمهندس سيد علي الموضوع بس بانسبه للطريقه المبدئيه لحساب الاحمال مش المفروض ان لما الرتفاع يزيد ان سعه التبريد تزيد
ولكن من كلام سياتك في الجزء الاول للموضوع ان لو الرتفاع اقل من 3m نحسب ان 1000 btu\m2.hr
علي الحساب ده انا لو عند غرفه 2*2*2
capacity=2*2(area) * 1000(btu\hr.m2) =4000 Btu\hr
حلو الكلام طب انا لو عندي نفس مساحه الغرفه و لكن بارتفاع 3.5
هنطر نحسب باطريقه الثانيه ان كل m3 بيحتاج 280 Btu\hr 
يعني 280 btu\Hr.m3
load capacity =2*2*3.5(volume m3) * 280 (btu\Hr.m3) = 3920 Btu\hr
سوالي هنا بقي ازاي في الغرفه ارتفاعها اقل احتجت اسحب حمل حراري اعلي من الغرفه اللي ارتفاعها اطول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ديار السعيدي (5 مايو 2013)

شكراً على المجهود


----------



## ديار السعيدي (7 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## m_elsherbiny86 (8 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxat


----------



## السهم الجرىء (11 يونيو 2013)

بانتظارك ​


----------



## sharaf911 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرااا


----------



## ahmedakd1 (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جميييييل


----------



## hassanaiy (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود ابوسمير (2 مارس 2016)

تسلم


----------

